# My KI-KI



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Just got this guy a few days ago, the mom had 4 of them. I picked this one!

View attachment 62667


View attachment 62668


View attachment 62669


View attachment 62670


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ki-ki... you get that off cky4??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what a cutie


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Eat the tuna lil' ki ki


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what a cute little predator.

cats are tha shiat!


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

very cute, i have two cats myself. i just hate the smell of their crap and urine. get it spayed/neutered as sooon as possible.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

NavinWithPs said:


> very cute, i have two cats myself. i just hate the smell of their crap and urine. get it spayed/neutered as sooon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! Ya i have 2 cats at my parents house there pretty good. This kitten at my house now is awsome, but yes like any other animal, there crap and urine smells haha. Its sweet to watch it play with my boxer pup, they get along real good.

I will prolly get it neutered pretty soon though.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

That is for sure a beautiful cat !!! it rocks !!!!








I really really his fur and its color !!!!
hope he will not eat your fishes









I was about to start extatly the same topic with the kitten I have had now for almost a week.

I found her inb a hose at my grand-ma's.

here is a picture:


----------



## Phenek (Mar 22, 2005)

That is for sure a beautiful cat !!! it rocks !!!!








I really really his fur and its color !!!!
hope he will not eat your fishes









I was about to start extatly the same topic with the kitten I have had now for almost a week.

I found her inb a hose at my grand-ma's.

here is a picture, isn't she tiny ?

View attachment 63138


I think she is about a month old.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cute little kitten...


----------

